# Best Shoes for weight training



## l99 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm wondering, do you alter shoes when hitting the gym for different routines like weight lifting and cardio? What shoes are the best for running (cardio) along with deadlifting, squatting, standing curls, etc?

Thanks much


----------



## Patrick_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

For heavy lifts like squat and deadlift wear a strong and flat soled shoe. I wear Chuck Taylor Converses and I think that's pretty common.

When running I wear running shoes....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 2, 2009)

Patrick_01 said:


> For heavy lifts like squat and deadlift wear a strong and flat soled shoe. I wear Chuck Taylor Converses and I think that's pretty common.
> 
> When running I wear running shoes....



bingo.  i use sambas


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2009)

I wear these, I feel like a warrior ready to do battle in the iron arena wearing my roman gladiator shoes.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 3, 2009)

I wear ones similar to this, basic flat soled Asics. I love em


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 3, 2009)

l99 said:


> What shoes are the best for running (cardio) along with deadlifting, squatting, *standing curls*, etc?



Best shoes for standing curls?


----------



## Merkaba (Feb 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Best shoes for standing curls?



Hey some guys need them since they're body curling in the goddam squat rack.


----------

